# Level 5 spraying



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey all..

What material do u use for spraying ? and why...

Right now Im useing a local supplier, but I think it shrink to much, and thinking of trying something else..

I dont mind mixing with a little water, but it has to be ready mix mud.

I have a titan 6900 XLT and wagner hc960

( sometimes I also do a little concrete finish )


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

It is my understanding that sprayables like USG Fisrt Coat are no longer considered as a 5th coat here in the US.

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...eetrock-first-coat-primer-submittal-J1095.pdf

 Not intended as a fi nal coating; should be overpainted when dry.


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

nobody doing skim/full coat with normal mud ?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

pytlik86 said:


> nobody doing skim/full coat with normal mud ?


Yes, Moore even has a video somewhere where he rolls it on with a paint roller and trowels it down. My guys did the same.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> It is my understanding that sprayables like USG Fisrt Coat are no longer considered as a 5th coat here in the US.
> 
> http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...eetrock-first-coat-primer-submittal-J1095.pdf
> 
> Not intended as a fi nal coating; should be overpainted when dry.


When they say Usg First Coat is not intended as a final coating it's because the product is a primer for new drywall, it isn't a level 5 product. Usg Tuff-Hide is their primer-surfacer that is used for level 5. https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/.../usg-sheetrock-tuff-hide-primer-surfacer.html


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mudslinger said:


> When they say Usg First Coat is not intended as a final coating it's because the product is a primer for new drywall, it isn't a level 5 product. Usg Tuff-Hide is their primer-surfacer that is used for level 5. https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/.../usg-sheetrock-tuff-hide-primer-surfacer.html


Interesting. I just remember that when First coat was introduced it was considered a 5th coat. Does this product work well?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> Interesting. I just remember that when First coat was introduced it was considered a 5th coat. Does this product work well?


It works ok, but in my opinion nothing really beats doing it by hand.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Mudslinger said:


> It works ok, but in my opinion nothing really beats doing it by hand.


 I agree because it is a consistent surface.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

MrWillys said:


> I agree because it is a consistent surface.


I wish we were wrong though, spraying is so much easier.:yes: Striking it off by hand can also show up framing irregularities that wouldn't be taken care off when your there spraying.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We tried a special spray on product that was self leveling. if it had a minor imperfection it was so hard you couldn't sand it. we went back to mud.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

I spray 5 and use titan sf 1200 shoot regular mud on it.....


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

http://www.levelcoat.com/

I spray with graco markV...goes nice! I do agree glazing by hand or roller is a better finish. Not only do you get a level 5, but you also get a touch-up coat


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> I spray 5 and use titan sf 1200 shoot regular mud on it.....


I have also cut the mud 1/3 with H2O! it works..3 box of mud to almost a buck of water..pick your tip wisely


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Cletus said:


> I have also cut the mud 1/3 with H2O! it works..3 box of mud to almost a buck of water..pick your tip wisely


so after I flow first coat, then I use round disk sander from level 5 Tools, absolutely the best sander on the market, its low profile cuts to the point, point no faking (listen Up AplaDave). then spray a pancake batter flow and wipe down with a 2 foot blade,:thumbsup:


----------

